# ready for a show?



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

My horse and I have been working really hard together and I think we have been doing really well in our lessons and everything. My trainer says when the local shows start (Sept.) that I will probably be ready to be in them if we work really hard. I want to do hunter/jumper (small fences to start out with). So I was just wondering, how do I know if I'm ready to be in a show? Like is there some kind of checklist of stuff that I should make sure that my horse and I master so we won't look like fools in a show lol. I ride mondays and wednesdays by myself (usually just alot of flatwork) and then Saturdays I have a lesson and we work on everything (flat, o/f, groundwork, etc). I think I'm a pretty good rider but I just want to improve as much as I can (not even completely for showing just want to be the best that I can....it sounds corny but oh well lol)! I know everything I said was super confusing but I'm hoping someone understood it and can help me =]! Thanks


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I would ask your instructor just what it is you need to accomplish before the show. S/he would know better then anyone. Good luck!


----------

